# Bucker



## JimC (Dec 2, 2015)

Not sure if many of you ever check out the bucker.info site.

http://bucker.info/

There is a really interesting short video of Steve Franklin flying a Jungmeister at 1975 Oshkosh.

There are a lot of amazing historic aircraft in the foreground as well; not to mention the incredible flying.

You might find it interesting.

Have a great day!


----------

